# Sticky  Collars on or off at home?



## rannmiller

Hey, just a fun poll to see how many people let their dogs run around "naked" at home and why or why not :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller

I like to leave the collars off of my dogs, different reason for each dog. 

Penny: she's getting a kink in her fur from the collar and it turns the white part of her neck gray, which is gross to me. 

Milo: has always had a slightly bald neck, trying to get that fur to grow back and it seems to be working!

Peyton: her neck was starting to bald as well. Plus, who doesn't love a naked puppy? :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005

Aspen is always nakie when he's at home. :wink:

BTW, a long time ago I started noticing a little grey around his neck. *YUCK*


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Ania is nekkid at home too! The collar messes up her fur!  Plus, she knows that when the collar comes out, she's goin' out!

Richelle


----------



## whiteleo

My dogs are all naked at home because if I leave them on my boy dog Leo tries to choke all the girls!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Mine are all little nudists. Champ is too handsome to have a kink in his neck fur! same with Grissom. Annie never ever got used to hers and walks funky with one on if I don't take it off after our walk, and Chesney is just a nakie little puppy! Having multiple dogs, I don't like them playing, especially unattended, with collars on. I've seen too many daycare dogs get their mouths stuck, one even broke his jaw. Mine are all microchipped (AND properly registered with Avid or Home Again) so I just don't feel the need to keep ID tags on them. If they were found, they're obviously someone's pet and any vet or shelter can scan for a chip.


----------



## spookychick13

Jack always wears one because he is prone to wandering (and deaf).
Flip wears his on and off.

P.J. always has his on too, with a bell, because we want to know what he's doing at all times.  His collar is a breakaway though, of course.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Mine always wear theirs, but just because if I take them off, they get upset and whine until I put them back on. They come off for baths, or to wash them once and while, but other than that, they always _want_ to have them on lol


----------



## chowder

This is kind of funny. Shadey is my son's new rescue Boxer mix. He was 3 1/2 years old when they got him. They got him a beautiful new collar at a fancy boutique pet store and it has all his tags on it. The dog LOVES his collar so much, that if you take it off of him, he gets upset and will keep pushing his head at you until you snap his collar back on him! He was a yard dog with no belongings before they got him and he is so thrilled to be a house dog with actual possessions now that you can't even take his collar off of him! It reminds me of Lady and the Tramp when Tramp finally gets his own collar.

Rocky and Chelsy don't wear collars in the house. It mats down their hair and I can't stand the sound of tags jingling all the time. When Shade moves in with me in a month I am going to have to get used to the sound since there is no way I am getting his collar off of him!


----------



## xxshaelxx

I try to keep the collars and harnesses off of Amaya and Ryou when they're at home. They like to chew on them (Amaya's been through THREE!), and I can't count how many times Amaya has gotten her mouth stuck in them! I only leave them on when I get home for a walk and know I'm going out with them later, or if I forget to take them off of the dogs. Bad, bad mama! haha. They don't like their collars and harnesses, obviously.


----------



## wags

My dogs keep there's on! They seem to charge to the door if I get a delivery or someone is at the door and I like having the collars on in case they bolt which they haven't yet I am a bit paranoid even though they are micro chipped. My one dog when she was a puppy around 5 or so months old got loose and ran down a busy street and a wonderful woman picked her up put her in the front of her car and drove around with her as we frantically looked for her. It was dark and she's dark colored so scary! But anyway the woman looked at her collar to find out where she lived . She saw my one daughter looking around and the woman asked her if she was looking for a dog who my daughter did see in the front seat! She was a very nice lady and we got her back. Had it not been for that tag on the collar I don't know what she would have done with her! Would have hated the thought of her in a strange shelter or police station whereever she would be ! But anyway that was a long time ago and I just feel safe with the collar on like I said even if they are micro chipped! Who knew shed get out the door it happens! I have heard other stories like this and some not so pleasantly UGH!~ I am so glad I never went through this lately!


----------



## Unosmom

I leave it on, except for bath days when he's still wet.


----------



## g00dgirl

Mine are naked in the house. They do not run out the door, so that's some security and they are also chipped.
The collars kink their fur and just seem uncomfortable. They aren't used to wearing them for long periods so they'll scratch at their necks if I leave them on.


----------



## GoldenGirl

Koda's collar is pretty much on 24/7. The reason goes back to our first Golden, Bailey. He never wore his collar in the house and one day, we were having work done on the house and the contractor left the door open, and out wandered Bailey. Luckily, we found him but ever since then, I'm too paranoid to not have a collar on any of my dogs.

He is microchipped but that's not a guarantee that the person that finds him, will take him somewhere that can read the chip. I just feel better knowing he's wearing his tags.

- Jean


----------



## PUNKem733

Never at home.


----------



## danesandhorses

I live in the country and take the dogs collars off for their safety. I worry about them getting caught on the cattle fencing.


----------



## 1605

g00dgirl said:


> Mine are naked in the house. They do not run out the door, so that's some security and they are also chipped.
> The collars kink their fur and just seem uncomfortable. They aren't used to wearing them for long periods so they'll scratch at their necks if I leave them on.


A few months ago we had to take Zio to the vet because his neck was looking bad in some areas. Turns out that because of the skin folds there, the collar was rubbing the fur off. Esp after he was wet. So now we don't have a collar on him around the house. However, he ALWAYS has a collar (with ID on it) whenever he's in the yard or out of the house training, for walks, etc.


----------



## ziggy29

Always on, because of the ID tag. With our luck, the one time we took it off she'd get loose and fail to find her way back home.


----------



## Guest

My dogs are collar-free in the house.


----------



## Khan

Naked Naked Naked!! More importantly Jingle Free!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

Titus HAS to have a collar on because he will run/walk away and he doesn't listen when I call him back. He comes back eventually, but because of his temperment and the fact that he would like to see if he can catch one of those cows in the back.. that are not mine... I can't even leave him off leash.
Owen keeps his on only cause I never take it off, except for bath time. Owen doesn't go on leash unless we are going for an actual walk, or we are going out to public areas... and thats just for safty in case someone elses dog wants to run up to us agressivly I can say, 'but MY dog was leashed, so you are at fault not me'. I have had people do that to me before. Their dog runs up to us and they yell at me because they don't know how my "Pitt" will react... Wanna know how I will react if you call my EBT a "pitt" again?? :biggrin: It won't be Owen you will have to worry about! :wink:
My collars are also break-away collars. But because of the shape and size of their heads, they have to have the martingale collars that tighten up, or the collar will prove pointless anyway I go.


----------



## DaneMama

The only one of our dogs that wears a collar all the time is Shiloh. Since she is an escape artist she needs to have it on in case she gets out. The rest of our girls are nudists at home!


----------



## ann g

My Frodo only wears his when we leave the house or when the backyard gate is unlocked otherwise he is naked. When we say, lets take your clothes off, he knows that means we're gonna take collar off.


----------



## corgi owner

*No collar*

The only Time the collar goes on is for a walk, the vet, and vacation. We hear their nails on our laminate floors as it is, don't want to hear a jingle too.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Jackson wears his almost 24/7. We live on 3 acres, unfenced, with LOTS of doors and I also live with a 3 year old child. If a door got open, and he got out when I wasn't home or something, I'd be extremely paranoid that he was going to get out and go wandering around and if he were found w/o a collar... I dunno, I just prefer to keep his ID on. He's also microchipped.


----------



## jiml

My wife tells me the dog looks hot and uncomfortable with one on. so its usually off


----------



## DestaRR

Mine are collarless @ home but NOT tagless; I put tag necklaces on them which have a break point if they get caught up in something. But outdoors they wear collars for safety, handling and the "just in case" factor... because let's face it.. sighthounds sometimes have their own ideas


----------



## luvMyBRT

What are tag necklaces? Are they like break away collars? Are they made specifically for dogs? They sound interesting...I'd love to know more about them as they sound like a good idea.


----------



## DestaRR

They can be made of leather or beads, but they have small split rings in them that will pull apart if enough pressure is applied to them. When I get home I'll find some photos and post them =)

Actually I just went digging on Flickr and found a couple. Here Chakotay is wearing both his collar and tag necklace .. and looking crazy =P
http://www.flickr.com/photos/destaridgeback/4607337122/

Here's Tuvok wearing a leather one .. same concept, different material:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/destaridgeback/3323573367/


----------



## luvMyBRT

Thanks for the pics. Gorgeous dogs by the way! :biggrin:

Do you make these necklaces or can you buy them online?


----------



## DestaRR

I didn't make the leather ones but I did make the beaded ones. I can put something together for you if you like =)


----------



## luvMyBRT

Thanks for the offer! :smile:
I am sure I could make some myself as I don't have any extra funds right now...(I would want to pay you).

We have a craft store near where we live. What kind of beads do you use? The only thing I am worried about is that our BRT pup is pretty ruff...do you think a necklace would hold up to him and his ruff housing? If not, I may wait until he's a bit older.....:smile:


----------



## DestaRR

I just used regular beads you can get at the craft store. Went through what I had here and put it together. I strung several strands (whatever fits through the beads) of hefty wire to make it strong. You could use use fishing line that's for bigger fish like Salmon or Sturgeon.


----------



## sassymaxmom

Okay I lied. My dogs don't wear collars in the house usually but both dogs ordinarily wear necklaces. Sassy wears a raw amber necklace that is supposed to repel fleas and ticks but really looks perfect with her amber colored fur and is supposed to be a healing stone as well. Max broke his hematite necklace I made for heart health and of course it looks outstanding with his shiny black fur. 

I hate the dents in the fur around the neck regular collars leave and neither dog has ever run off in 16 and 9 years so I take the chance. Sassy kept getting red sore spots on her old dog neck wrinkles from even super loose collars.

But right now all dogs are wearing their Lupine martingale walking collars for emergency control because Artie is new to the household.

#6 bead string will break with the greatest of ease. Since I knotted between each bead few are lost but I have to restring the thing every time it breaks. Maybe I will use a flimsy split ring next time, good idea.


----------



## northdog

Nika wears her collar because she is an outdoor dog and just in case someone leaves the gate open. However, she likes to swim in the river when I take her for walks, so when she's wet, I leave her collar off until she is dry again. She has long fur and its cool at night - esp. in fall.


----------



## NWhaley220

Diesel generally doesn't wear one in the house, sometimes I'll leave it on and when I take it off he gets a little fussy, but I like to keep it off so when he hears the jingle of his tags or the bump of my door knob he gets really really excited cause he knows he's either going some where or going to do obedience work..


----------



## Paws&Tails

Spike goes naked most of the time. When he goes outside he has to have his harness on and is put on a leash that's fifty feet (yard isn't fenced). He only wears his collar when we go places. He gets all hyper when I pull it out because he knows it means we're going somewhere and he _loves_ car rides.
When my dad or sister get home from work and he's outside he hops in the car and sits there wagging his tail looking at us like "Okay! Where are we going today?!"


----------



## V Crane

My retriever was always scratching there, anyways, so we take the collar off at home for comfort.


----------



## deb9017

Ghosty wears his collar all the time except when we get ready to go to bed we take it off. Sometimes he is restless during the night and wanders, and when he does his tags make noise and wake us up. But any time he goes outside he wears it, even though he is microchipped.


----------



## Rebecca

*naked*

My Finnigan LOVES to be 'nakedy'
and I love him that way!
( plus its hot with the collar on, and 'dents' his pretty fur- and I figure I wouldn't want to be in a collar all the time either-  I know Anthropomorphism)

Lastly he has no chance of getting out.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Always on even though both are chipped.

The Black Hornet has little to no recall once he focus' on something, tunnel vision/hearing to the extreme (he's actually run off the edge of a cliff, not a super high one mind you but high enough I thought for sure he'd have broken something, luckily he was fine). He also bolts at an open door so collar on 24/7. 

Little Brown Jug wears his all the time as well. He never goes far but its a just in case type of thing. Plus he looks like a coyote and where he free roams I figure if he has a collar on people will assume he's a dog and not a coyote thus avoiding drama.


----------



## KC23

I leave collars on my dogs ONLY because they are the breakaway safety collars. 

Fortunately, my family was home when our 2 lab mixes were playing, and my female dog's mouth/jaw got caught on my male dog's collar. It was a HORRIBLE sight to see, and I was panicking, and so were the dogs. My male dog was being strangled and his sister's mouth was bleeding. I was screaming to my husband to get the collar off because I couldn't. It was the biggest relief in the world once we knew they were safe. 

If we wouldn't have been home, I know our dogs would have died--and we only had them for a short time. We stopped using collars in the house until I got the new safety collars. I highly recommend those too--we ordered them online. There have been times I've had to look for a collar in my back yard after the dogs were playing---that lets me know that they're working.


----------



## doggiedad

i never leave the collar on when my dog is home.
i never leave the collar on if my dog is going to be
in the car for extended period of time. i also taught my dog
not to leave the house if the door is open. i also
taught him not to leave the yard if the gate is open.


----------



## Nani

doggiedad said:


> i never leave the collar on when my dog is home.
> i never leave the collar on if my dog is going to be
> in the car for extended period of time. i also taught my dog
> not to leave the house if the door is open. i also
> taught him not to leave the yard if the gate is open.


^^^^^This :thumb: Except I never leave the collar on in the car.


----------



## cupybear

*collars*

We used a collar when she was a pup,then as she got older we switched to a harness,i think there is a lot less stress on the neck when she wears a harness,and then it comes right off as we get back inside the house,she just looks so comfortable without it and her hair around her neck is really thick,she is beautiful.


----------



## schtuffy

Louis used to wear his as a puppy, but he has so much fur you can't even see it anyway. I got him a nice laser engraved one from Petsmart a long time ago. It had a pewter? border that eventually oxidized and stained the fur around his chest grey. It took months before it all came out...now he just has his tags attached to his harness, and he only wears that when we go out.


----------



## Izzie

Izzie only wears a collar when we are going outside the house on leash, ... when she was a little puppy i couldnt found a collar the good size for her, once i tought i had found a good one, but she stocked her jaw in it ( it seems he was still too big..) I was petrified and Izzie was crying..wasnt a good experiance..so now..never a collar except when we go for a walk, or in public places (she just like to show off her flashy collars! )


----------



## bernadettelevis

no collar at home or in car!!


----------



## doggiedad

my dogs collar is never on when he's home. if i'm leaving him in the car
for an extended period of time i take his collar off even though
my dog is taught to lay down when i exit the car. i also take his
collar off if he's on a wooden deck or any deck that has the slightest
space between the flooring. a friend of mines dog was on a wooden
deck and his tags went through that little space between the flooring
and twisted. my friend with the help of some other people
had to cut either the tags or the collar loose.


----------



## Kofismom

Kofi is a free spirit....and a bully girl. She has no collar when she's home. I keep her Mendota leash on hand to use whenever we go out, or I need to control her excitement when people come.

I have to admit....I've spoiled her shamelessly......


----------



## Tobi

Tobi doesn't usually have his collar on when were at home, once in a great while like bathtime stuff like that i'll put a collar on him to tether him so he can't go slip and sliding through the bathroom and kitchen lol.
He does know when it's time to go however when we grab the collar


----------



## Serendipity

My dog has a rolled collar that doesn't mess with his fur, but he's usually runs around naked indoors unless I forget.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog never has a collar on at home. if i'm leaving him
in the car for what i consider an extended period of time
of time his collar is off. i also never leave his collar on
if he's on a deck. a friend of mine dog was on a wooden
deck and his collar (tags) slipped between the flooring and the dog was 
stuck. the tags on the collar went between the space in the wood
flooring, turned and the dog was caught in a very bad position.
my friends had to go below the deck and cut the tags off.
luckily they were there when it happened.


----------



## pandaparade

My collars are always in the car so he goes naked from the time he gets out of the car. We have our own routine where he waits for me to un buckle him and he shoots for the door.


----------



## AmeliaPond

When we first got our dog, we kept her collar on. Partly because we could hear it jingle at all times and know where she was...haha.

Now, she doesn't wear it at home. We put it on her to take walks and when we take her to places like the vet, Petsmart, etc.


----------



## swolek

lilbabyvenus said:


> Mine always wear theirs, but just because if I take them off, they get upset and whine until I put them back on. They come off for baths, or to wash them once and while, but other than that, they always _want_ to have them on lol


Our dogs do the same thing!

My dog always has her collar on. I'm not too worried about her getting caught since she seriously just sleeps when I'm gone. She also doesn't play with other dogs.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I used to have it all the time on, but I noticed that when I take it off they get very happy. I guess it is like for us when we take the bra off at night. lol. Now, I just put the collars if they go to an open area, like the front of the house or something. Even in the fenced back yard they are off.


----------



## carson2castaneda

For my labrador ozzy i keep his collar with his pet tag on for him to feel comfortable with his collar and one more thing the collar with pet tags will ensure me that he can be identified in case he will go astray.


----------



## xellil

Well, my little dog never wears a collar, no matter where we go - she is old and slow and not going anywhere - and besides, she has had a neck injury and I don't want any weight there, no matter how light.

My bigger dog puts his own collar on. He is not crazy about being naked. I give it about 3" of slack so it won't be too tight. I have inside collars with no tags, and an outside collar with the tags on.

I kinda like him wearing tags when we are out - even though he's microchipped, you have to consider some people are too lazy to haul him down to a vet and get him checked for a chip. So if someone saw him loose, with no collar, they might just let him keep going. 

OR, if they are not dog people, maybe they don't even know dogs are microchipped.

With a tag, all they have to do is pick up the phone and call the number.

I would prefer my dogs not get hauled to the pound, even for a short time.


----------



## RustyStickers

I am not a believer in keeping collars on unless walking my dogs. My German Shepherd (ATB) had a nylone bucket collar on with his ID tag. He laid down on the wooden deck outside and the tag went down into the wooden plank and he was caught. He couldn't get up. I had to cut the collar off him. I would hate to think what could have been if I wasn't home. Also, my Husband's Daughter's Pitbull tried to jump the chain link fence and hung himself. She found him hours later when she got hom from work. My hounds do have the KeepSafe Break Away collars. Go to their website and see. Worth buying and worth saving your dogs life. Sorry, to go on about this but after having a close call I feel strongly on the matter:biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10

Naked in the house, collars on if we're going out for a walk or a car ride. 

My dogs prefer to be naked. :smile:


----------



## LunaRedmoon

Lou Lou cant stand to be naked. (only when swimming or too hot) and she has tugs on the drawers of her dresser when she can open it and get what she wants out. and she does this often to either bring me a shirt, or collar, or whatever. and whenever i mention going somewhere thats the first place she runs. and just grabs the first one she can and runs back. nudging me as if saying can i go? and if i can can i wear this? 
if i give her more time she will open the collar drawer and seemingly stare and debate and nudge around finding the PERFECT one for the day. she seems to favor the brightest color or the ones with the fanciest designs. or of course, anything new.
most of the time She wears pretty much whatever she wants, but if we go someplace and its likely to get dark she wears reflective, even if she is white, it just makes it easier to spot her. 

as for the dark marks dogs often get, ive noticed that happens to her and riley more often when there is metal on the collar. i wonder if an allergy or something? (doesnt happen on my brindle male's white chest patch) but only appears after wearing the collar with metal buckle for a week straight or more. but lou rarely wears the same collar more than 3 or 4 days in a row (collaraholic-guilty as charged).
and she gets a bath once a week, or twice if she gets really dirty from rain and mud.
(i know this can dry out the oils in their skin and coat but i use this special conditioner with lotion in it. it really helps and makes her hair sooooo soooooft ^_^ ) she sleeps with me and she also plays with the other dogs. i cant stand the "dirty dog" smell and she is mostly white and gets dirty so easily. i also dont like sleeping in a crumb and dirt filled bed either lol

she is very spoiled... like.. extremely. to the point she "shops" with me at pet stores and when she finds something, 9 times out of 10 i get it for her... lol. but she is very well behaved, old (11) and retiring from working/agility. so i think she deserves it. she gets what she wants.. and wears what she wants. if she doesnt like the collar you put on her, she will do everything she can to remove it. you put her favorite one on, and she never wants it off....until her attentions go to a new interest...much like a prissy woman with jewelry or pocket books or shoes... aka...my mother. >.<

her newest kick is this light brown silky collar with black and white cows lol


----------



## Maranda

I leave them on unless they are in their kennels. god forbid it but what if one got out? it makes it easier for them to get back to you if someone finds them.


----------



## kenlee

Khloe's naked most of the time. Collar's on when we go out for walks in the town, off everywhere else.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

My Boxers only wear their collars if we go out or if they are going to play in our front yard. Little Phoebe all the time, because she still do not come when we call her. Even if she goes to the backyard I put the leash on, so I can catch her easier when is time to come inside.


----------



## pudlemom

I never keep collar's on in the house they mat the hair around my dogs neck even the rolled ones,but always when we go out they are not allowed out the front door till they have their collar on they are also microchiped.


----------



## goldiek

My pups like to go nakey around the house!


----------



## Lisa_j

6 of my pack wear collars all of the time. 2 yorkies never do and the 3rd is an escape artist, I worry to much for him not to wear it.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Brody doesnt cause Rhett thinks it is his personal handle on his brother!:wink:

Rhett does because I like to be able to grab one his age quickly if needed!:wink:


----------



## sozzle

I did used to keep Stanley's collar on at home but then I read about dogs sometimes getting their toes stuck in the collar (and I've just read what other people said about jaws!) and it would be awful if that happened whilst I was out so I now take it off when at home. Doesn't seem to affect his fur in anyway as he has very short coat. I suppose it makes it easy to grab the dog if need be, wearing a collar though.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Tank doesn't wear a collar at all because he has wobblers. He wears a harness when he leaves the house.
But, Goliath and Sophia always wear a collar.


----------



## Mollygirl

My 3 dogs all wear harnesses all the time unless it's bath time. The 2 puppies also have collars on that have their rabies tag and ID tag. Molly only wears a harness because of her fat neck she looked funny. We just attached her rabies tag and city tag to the harness. We have strict laws about dogs not being licensed with the city and dogs running at large. My 2 puppies will run out the door if you are not carefull, they have never ran out to the street but I always worry when they run out and immediately catch them. They are always on a leash.


----------



## dmgmn

Ours go absolutely bonkers if you remove their collars. They have fits about it and follow you around until they get their collar back
They just love their collars!
and their Christmas scrunchies!
and their little bandannas from the groomer!


----------



## kevin8ugay

Off at home with my daisy...


----------



## lucky

Lucky never wears a collar indoors, her hair is a bit longer around her neck and the collar just messes it up, also she doesn't really like wearing it, she will scratch at it all the time or try and rub it off


----------



## carolspets

Naked...all of them. There's just no reason for them to wear collars. And, we live on a farm where they run a lot. I'd hate for them to get tangled in a fence or injured because of a collar. The only time they wear collars is when we are traveling, with ID tags and rabies tags.


----------



## Donna Little

All but 3 of mine always wear their collars with ID. I make collars so every time mine get dirty they get a new one. Tommy doesn't wear one because he doesn't even go outside unless I'm standing with him. He's some serious hawk bait. Madison doesn't always wear one because she's 17 and couldn't run from me and get lost even if she wanted to. And Toby doesn't always wear one just because of his hair loss due to his thyroid. It's bad around his neck area so I don't want the collar rubbing on his bare skin. I love to see my guys in new colorful collars!


----------



## mjoy07

mine is always a collar on..


----------



## Jynical

Roscoe doesn't wear clothes at home. When she was a pup, she'd chew on her tags, so we just got into the habit of taking off the collar at home. It stays attached to her leash, so she knows when we get the collar and leash it's time to go on an adventure. 

An added benefit, being naked, she doesn't wake up the house when she shakes or shifts in her kennel at night.


----------



## andrea1

definitely off..


----------



## tricia beaver

ALWAYS on. both my girls ( a purebred siberian husky and a half husky/ half lab) are VERY prone to random door charging, at home and in the car. expecially before they go to the dog park. Ever try catching a hyper running husky without a collar? you grab them and they sound like your trying to kill them. It is just easier for both me and my girls if they keep their collars on at all times. 
the few times I have taken them off they look at me like "what are you crazy!? thats mine, put it back on!" and then follow me around until I do.


----------



## tansox

One of my Rotties and my mutt wear their collars 24/7 the other Rottie never wears a collar due to major neck and spinal surgery. When we take him out, he has a harness with ID on it, and all of my dogs are ID chipped. All of my previous dogs have worn their collars 24/7, and sometimes I think I can still "hear" their jingles in my mind in the hallway. (


----------



## splitnightsky

I was on the fence about the collar wearing for a while...he's not a door rusher, so no problem there,
but what if somehow someone wasn't careful (my friends who have to chase their dogs through the neighborhood *cough cough*) and he got out?

then, the other day we were at a friend's house playing board games. 
my pup really does not like this hot weather we're having, so he'll sit on top of the vent to help himself cool down.
suddenly I heard a whining, jerking sound - it was my pup, who had gotten his tags stuck in the vent flats.
thank goodness that was the first time it had happened and I was there to get him out...what might have happened if he had been by himself?

so no more collars inside as long as we're going to stay for a while.


----------



## roseHI

The obedience class instructor told us to NEVER keep a collar (especially the choke chain collar that we had to use for class) on when the dog is in the house - she said she had personally heard of a number of cases where the dog got hung by the collar (some of them were not choke chain collars) -


----------



## Angelwing

Collars are only ever on during walks/going out on a leash etc. Keeping collars on showdogs does not bode well plus leaving collars on all the time, especially when you aren't around can be dangerous.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I changed mine to sometimes....as my puppies(Rhett and Leo) are both now collar-less unless they are needed. ie for Rhett: walks, car rides, we are going in and out of the gate a lot, etc...ie. for Brody: walks(which then includes harness as well,) car rides, weekends(because of people walking causing him to bark...so he gets tethered to one of us,) and us going in and out a lot.

Leo on the other hand...well Leo is a STRANGE one!LOL If you take off his collar and dont put one back on he runs and hides. But the first time this happened I remembered that his old dad said that the last time he ever had his collar off was 4th of July, 2010 when he snapped his collar, and hid under their deck for nearly a week......so now he is never without a collar...and he is SUPER happy that way!:wink:


----------



## lozzibear

Jake never wears his collar in the house, just out on walks.


----------



## Ethel

Always naked in the house, we put the collar only for walks outside .:biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Mine are naked in the house. Dude has medium length (an inch or two long) coarse guard hairs (smooth collie) and it rubs the hair down to about 1/4 of an inch long. They get them put on when they go out in the yard though, just in case something were to happen.


----------



## DoglovingSenior

All three keep them on-two are chipped and the 3rd will be chipped this week. Don't know why I keep them on, as I don't have tags on them, and they will come (whoops-the little one is 80% if she can see me but only about 70% if I am out of sight-still working on this) . They just wear plain leather rolled collars. Maybe it is because my Heart could not stand to be without his collar. If it was off for a bath he learned to step on it to flip it up and get his head in-he is buried in that collar. Had one pair that would take them off of each others necks


----------



## Tzubabies

My dogs were always left with their collars on until one of my dogs almost choked to death. I came home and one of my Shih Tzus didn't get up to say hi. REALLY unusual because she is very loving and excitable. My husband and I went over and he picked her up. She was holding one of her front legs straight out. It was then that I noticed her leg was through the collar. She could not get free on her own. Her collar really wasn't that loose. I go by the two finger rule and it was maybe three fingers. I immediately took the collar off and thank goodness she was okay! I went over and took my other dog's collar off and they're never worn them inside since! The scary part is that my husband and I had thought about staying out later, but I decided I wanted to go home. I don't even want to think of how it might how been if we were gone even longer. 

Basically they don't need collars indoors anyway. I live in an apartment, so anyone in there would be up to no good anyway. Outside my dogs do wear their collars and are on leash except at our apartment's doggie park. (There are no other dogs in there with them).


----------



## GoingPostal

Two of my dogs wear collars 24/7, the other one doesn't because they tend to irritate her neck and she doesn't seem to mind much if I need to grab her by the scruff anyways. I'm much more concerned about the chance of a fight and needing to grab dogs in a hurry than them getting caught on something. I don't have tags hanging though, I only throw those on for walks or out of town trips, they are all chipped and not really given any chance to get loose.


----------



## Davey

This is actually an active topic in our home. We have one lab, four cats, and two kids. Our girls are VERY insistent that we keep collars on all our pets at all times. The cats are good at removing their collars, so they often run around 'naked,' but our dog always has hers on. Our kids are worried that Chloe might get out and get lost. They are terrified of the thought of Chloe not having a collar on and not being returned to us. It's interesting to see what other people are doing with their dogs.


----------



## xchairity_casex

i try keeping Cesars collar on him msot of the time always before he goes outside but have been taking it off as he is having skin allergy issues around his neck and its red,hairless and scabby ive since been washing it with warm water several tiem a day and keep the collar off or very loose and so far has been helping to heal the scabs


----------



## Oso

Its about 50/50 with me. Like right now his collar is off and he is passed out on my couch, but when I get up in the morning it will be back on because I hate fumbling with it when I am in a hurry to get out the door.
I feel like he sleeps more comfortably with it off. But he is one of those dogs that when I take it off he gets all "Why?? Put it back put it back" at me lol like he wants me to put it back on


----------



## NewYorkDogue

My dog always has his collar off at home as well as inside of the dog run/dog park. Too many opportunities for tangles, and potential for injury. 
Naked except for the leashed walk.


----------



## xellil

My dachshund never wears a collar at all.

My Doberman's collar just dangles, with about 4 inches of gap. It would pull off very easily if he got it stuck. I only have it on him because if he doesn't have a collar on he gets upset for some reason, and keeps trying to get me to put it on him. Apparently he doesn't like being totally naked.


----------



## Oso

xellil said:


> My dachshund never wears a collar at all.
> 
> My Doberman's collar just dangles, with about 4 inches of gap. It would pull off very easily if he got it stuck. I only have it on him because if he doesn't have a collar on he gets upset for some reason, and keeps trying to get me to put it on him. Apparently he doesn't like being totally naked.


Oh my God I had a Schnauzer and he had this fake diamond necklace, and he would wear that thing everywhere, he loved it! If you took it off he would howl like a crazy dog until you put hi "pretties" back on. He was an odd dog lol didnt give a crap about his collar but that necklace, man oh man would he freak


----------



## kady05

Off whenever we're in the house, or just in the backyard playing. They only wear collars when we go to the park, dog event, etc. After witnessing my parents Labs almost kill each other when one got his canine stuck in the others collar, mine will never have collars on when indoors.


----------



## xellil

Oso said:


> Oh my God I had a Schnauzer and he had this fake diamond necklace, and he would wear that thing everywhere, he loved it! If you took it off he would howl like a crazy dog until you put hi "pretties" back on. He was an odd dog lol didnt give a crap about his collar but that necklace, man oh man would he freak


You wouldn't think dogs would notice that stuff would you? Rebel is not as discerning as your Schnauzer - he has an old cheap collar from PetSmart. 

But he really does want it on - if I set it on the table he brings it to me and starts jumping up and down on his front feet, and if I put it in a drawer he keeps trying to get me over there to the drawer, and whining at it. 

Funny that it was a boy dog that liked his diamonds!! Just goes to show that diamonds aren't only a girls best friend


----------



## Kat

Since I first got Ruby as a puppy I always took her collar off at home, she only wears it for walks but when I go to the park I take it off too. She doesnt like wearing it, and I like her to be comfortable so I keep it off. Plus I live in an apartment, so I dont have to worry about her running away and getting lost without a collar.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I like my dogs nekid!!! I answered sometimes though....'cause sometimes I forget to take the collars off after class :nod:

Seriously though, it depends on the age and situation and how trustworthy they are. Puppies and those who are still learning the rules have collars on most of the time.

There was a while back in June when I lost Kai for FOUR days ray: and she was naked!!! After that, we didn't go out the door without collars and cell phone. But that's a story for another time.....

We're back to nekid.......


----------



## liquid

Collars are off at home. Eevee's never tried to run out the door and ever since I got her a martingale, its too much of a choking hazard to keep on.
Plus, she's too pretty to have a collar indent in her fur! :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Changing how we do it...once again!!:tongue:

Brody, Dixi and Leo are collarless when at home.

Rhett and Keeva both have "tag hangers" on order(well they are really semi slip collars...but i like them for tag hangers)that they will be wearing 24/7.
Keeva is now, and Rhett will be next month, micro-chipped....so I want them to always have that tag on!:wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Mollie practically always has her collar on with the rabies tag and id tag. The main reason is that if I take it off then without fail, the next day I'll spend 30 minutes trying to find the damn thing. So, in the water, out of the water, inside, outside, always on. 
Windy only has her's on when she goes outside, can't risk her sneaking away and the dog catcher getting hold of her! I have something like 15 collars for her, all with tags on, so it doesn't matter when I lose one.
They are both micro-chipped by the way, I don't take any risks living in a hurricane and storm surge zone.


----------



## nupe

Collar off in the house...on in the yard..just in case I had to get him under control real quick...Just in Case.....but always off in the house.


----------



## Sprocket

eh, it depends on the day. Some days they wear them, somedays they don't


----------



## Bxrdogs4me

Cornelius is nekkid in the house. I think I started it when he was a baby and didn't want him to get stuck on something when I wasn't around. He wears a harness when we walk but when I put a regular collar on to take him to daycare, you'd think he'd gotten a bad case of fleas. He scratches and scratches to try and get it off. Mind you, he's just fine when he gets in the car and all day at daycare. Oh, the injustice! LOL


----------



## hmbutler

Yeah I've changed my tune since I originally voted in the poll. Duke is now nakey at home, since my brothers dog is with us, I don't want them to be able to choke/get caught up in collars while playing. Plus I have nice pretty collars and the yard is black dirt at the moment - doesnt make for very nice collars after a few days lol. I put his collar on when we go out, or just his harness for walking. And he is microchipped, god forbid he should get out somehow. But if he somehow escaped when we're out with his collar on, he has a name tag with my number on it, and a tag saying he is microchipped.

Nala wears her collar 24/7, with a little bell on it. She doesn't go outside - the bell is for our benefit, not the wildlife! Haha. That bell has saved my ankles from an attack many times :wink:


----------



## Noodlesmadison

Naked here. Because I am SO paranoid about a harness or collar being caught on something and she gets hurt. I've heard way too many stories


----------



## Scarlett_O'

hmbutler said:


> Yeah I've changed my tune since I originally voted in the poll. Duke is now nakey at home, since my brothers dog is with us, I don't want them to be able to choke/get caught up in collars while playing. Plus I have nice pretty collars and the yard is black dirt at the moment - doesnt make for very nice collars after a few days lol. I put his collar on when we go out, or just his harness for walking. And he is microchipped, god forbid he should get out somehow. But if he somehow escaped when we're out with his collar on, he has a name tag with my number on it, and a tag saying he is microchipped.
> 
> Nala wears her collar 24/7, with a little bell on it. She doesn't go outside - the bell is for our benefit, not the wildlife! Haha. That bell has saved my ankles from an attack many times :wink:


Oh ya....all 3 cats wear theirs 24/7 as well.
Big Boy Boots(my cat who claimed and lives with my Mum) has a leather "spiked" puppy collar that my Dad made into a "kitty safety" collar and a tag....my 2 have nylon kitty collars!:wink:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Peanut is always naked inside the house. he has 3 doors to get thru to get out and he is never more then 5 feet from me so i don't worry about him getting out without a collar on.


----------



## kellykelly

it depends...usually off in the house unless company is over.
so if I need to grab him or he slips out the door when someone's coming in for precaution.

don't like the noise or marks it leaves, imagine its uncomfortable to wear...<<


----------



## porchpotty

My dogs are completely naked too at home. They're completely free. I worry much about choking as they are so playful.


----------



## blue_dog

Sam is an only dog here, so I don't need to worry about things that go along with that. I would prefer to leave it off in the house, but with 6 people living in the house the door opens to randomly to leave him without while we live in a neighbourhood with nut jobs and speeders. Ok it's not that bad, but it just takes one time for him to slip out and decide the road looks like fun... I'd rather have the collar to grab onto if need be. He's usually great around the door though.


----------



## Makovach

I prefer collarless dogs. But at our apartment, we have them on because they have to go out on a leash and i Guess it is out of pure lazyness of not wanting to have to put them on and off 10 times a day.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

My girls are non going with collars off in and outside. They get put back on if we go somewhere or if I need to tie them up in the yard. We live on an acre in the country now and they are supervised when outside.


----------



## ClicketySnap

I usually leave my puppy's collar on simply because he still doesn't seem accustomed to it. The only time it comes off is to get thrown in with the laundry when he gets a bath! THEN he gets to run around naked for an hour XD he is now microchipped so I don't make him wear it for identification purposes. 

My mom and dad live on a huge farm, and whatever dog they have at any given time is usually naked. They just got a new puppy and bought a new collar to go along with it! The idea is that the puppy will wear her collar whenever they are doing initial training as well as "public appearances" and walks. Any other time, she will be naked to prevent her from hanging herself on trees and any other dog-height obstacle. 

Just wanted to make sure ya'll understood that I am on both sides of the argument  it just depends on the situation which will suit the dog's health better.


----------



## Silver_wlf

Mine are naked in the house. I've heard too many horror stories of people coming home and their dogs have hung themselves. I know that's mostly a "crate issue" but it still scares me silly. Tux knows not to leave the house even if the door is open. However, when my mom's beagle comes to visit he wears his 24/7 because he has incredible powers of beagle-kinesis and has gotten out once. Scared the pants off me. 

Tux is microchipped but on his tag I have the microchip number and the company number. Just in case. Nothing scares me more than losing him.


----------



## Bunker

Collar on for my boy except when he has a bath.
He is microchipped and has his Id tags on his collar.


----------



## Unosmom

Even though Uno never wanders away from the house, things can happen. I've heard of dogs run off in panic after a break in and not have their collars on. I understand that theres a chance of dogs getting strangled in the crate or while playing, but both Uno and Indy are extremely mellow (and I dont crate) and sleep a good part of the day, so its not really a concern in my situation.


----------



## domika

So far we've been leaving the collar on because our yard is not fenced and we live in a largely populated suburb. We don't want him to sneak through the door and not have a collar on. *paranoid*


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Orion has his collar on all the time, unless he just had a bath. He tends to be naughty (trying to get on counters, going after the cats, playing too rough with Titan, jumping all over my mom and other guests...the list goes on and on) and having the collar on is convenient when I need to grab/control him quickly. He's still pretty much a pup so I'm hoping one day he'll decided to shape up and then maybe I can take the collar off...

Titan used to wear his collar all the time too, but I have started taking it off him because he has developed a big bald spot on the underside of his neck! Not sure if this is just dachshund pattern baldness (apparently that is a real problem) or what. Orion likes to grab him by the collar and drag him around the house (not cool) so that is another reason. Plus, it's just kind of fun having him be totally silent when he runs through the house!


----------



## RawPitbulls

Sabrina wears her collar all day, but she sleeps in the nude!


----------



## Richardson

We are a full service grooming and upscale spa for cats and dogs.


----------



## Losech

All three dogs go collarless in the house. I not only hate the sound of tags jingling, but I also greatly dislike the rings collars make on the fur. I walk them on chain matringales or harnesses/packs but rarely put on the tag collars if they are going to stay on-leash. They always wear the tag collars (with bells and lights) on hikes in addition to their harnesses/packs. All three are microshipped.


----------



## Georgiapeach

My dogs' collars are usually off at home. The sound of the tags is annoying to me, plus my boxer gets very itchy and scratches himself if he wears his collar too long. I put the collars on anytime we leave the house, or if we're expecting company (to be able to grab them, if necessary).


----------



## tricia beaver

I replied with "always" at first but now a few months later, I have thought it through and changed my ways. they are naked when they are inside, harnessed outside. no more collars! I didn't like the look of the ugly, dirty fur lines under collars. plus with huskies who jerk and pull when I first take them out (they settle down after a minute) I worried about neck problems.


----------



## Candyd

Candy never keeps his collar at home, because it's useless, not very comfortable for him, and I want to avoid knots in his fur which could happen with a collar.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I don't know if I have ever replied to this one... Mine are all typically naked at home. 

Dude has thick, coarse, Smooth Collie hair (guard hairs) that are not long and not short around his neck on his ruff. I have been looking for a collar for him for almost ten years now and have tried many different kinds and every single one will break down the hairs until there is a ring of short hair around his neck. It's awful. He is also not a wanderer. He's a homebody. 

Buck sometimes wears one since he just looks so great in them but mostly naked. He wears one whenever he goes outside though. 

Iorveth is almost always naked at home. The only time he is wearing one is if I just forget to take it off right away. With him there's no risk of ruining the fur and his collar is a soft one that doesn't irritate his skin.

Buck and Iorveth have been and are currently in collars 100% of the time since we are moving and there is too much foot traffic. Everyone is microchipped but they have been wearing their collars at all times. Once we move and are settled they'll go back to being naked again.


----------



## flashyfawn

My dogs are nudists. They only wear collars when they go out somewhere. They will not go out of my front door without their collars and leashes on and the back yard is securely fenced, so I am not worried at all about them getting out without identification, though they are microchipped.


----------



## Jan Fred

If your dog is just at home, you might as well remove the collar so that the dog would feel comfortable. Having collars on dogs would make them feel so irritated and worse, fur would come off in that area.


----------



## Jan Fred

It is important that we understand the purpose of putting collars in our dog's neck, let us remember that it is not a decorative thing, for this can harm your dog. Remember: Collars are made to tract dog's location and for some medical purposes .


----------



## johnmaclen21

I think we should collars off at home, because they don't feel comfortable in collar. So my dogs' collars are usually off at home.


----------



## K9Sandy

I don't like keeping my dog's collar on her, but I know once I take it off, I will be the one who wouldn't be able to find it later, when I need it the most!


----------



## rogerharris

I never do these type of things.


----------



## LeonilCraig

Collars are on for our dogs even at home because it's a kind of thing that makes them remember that they are still not on the loose.


----------



## LeonilCraig

Leash off but collars on. It will make them feel that even though they don't have leash, they are still overpowered by you.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

When we moved, I kept collars/tags on my dogs/cat at all times. Now that the entire 3 acres are fenced and they know the area, the collars are off indoors and put on if we go someplace


----------



## Piglet44

Collar off inside. He has learned that he doesnt leave the house without a collar on. He even hesitates before going with out a leash and looks to one of us to make sure its okay to go untethered in the yard.


----------



## DaveJen8396

I have never put much thought into having Zoey collar-less when she is at home. We always remove her collar before putting her in her kennel and at night before bed. She is an only dog, so I'm not concerned about the playing aspect, it doesn't affect her fur as Scotties are cropped close around the neck, and doesn't appear to bother her at all. So, when she's loose at home, on it stays!


----------



## StdPooDad

It's been years since I've walked my dogs on their collar, always on a harness. I don't want to put undue pressure on their necks, even though they don't pull it would just take one unexpected lunge at a squirrel. I just never thought about it so I always left their collars on though. 

Recently I've changed my mind about collars. A good friend of mine was home with her son and their two schnauzers. The two dogs got to playing and one got his teeth under the others collar. Gracie ( the one whose collar was caught), almost died. Her eyes were popping out, her tongue was blue, she stopped breathing. 
Even though the collars were quick release and the son is not a small person, they could almost not get them apart before Gracie was going to die. Thankfully, she's ok now. 

Now, the only time they wear a collar is to drag a leash from the house to the car if I take them for a ride, then a walk or hike. They drag a leash because I don't trust them not to run around the neighborhood and it gives me another 6 foot handle if necessary. 
However, I NEVER walk them on the collar. I have Julius K-9 harnesses for both of them. No matter where we are or what we are doing, they're in the harness. At home, they're naked.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

I had bought a new collar for my dog and he really likes to wear it most of the time.


----------



## Georgiapeach

For those who don't keep collars and ID tags on their dogs, PLEASE make sure they're microchipped (they should be anyway), in case they get away from you. It happens, no matter how diligent you are.


----------



## Kritter

We call them necklaces in our house They come off at night and go back on in the morning. This way we don't have to hear the sound of their tags at night, and they get to sleep naked.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

I can't say about all dogs as each dog has different reason. My dog doesn't like it. He try to bite it many times and also doesn't behave good. So that I like collars off of my dog at home.


----------



## Bernt

I never take my dog's collar off. I don't really see a reson why I should. If a dog is used to wearing a collar, then I'm sure he feel perfectly comfortable with it. There are things like my wedding ring that I almost never take off as well.


----------



## Dogstar

@ Bernt - I do the same, I leave them on all the time. However, we change them every 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Serenaplusjackson

My chi always has his collar on,,.but thats because I take him on walks everyday and it is a big pain to try and fit him everyday! I am also scared he could run away so that is also why, he loves to explore


----------



## MiragePetProducts

*Try something new try thick nylon dog collar*

Hello

Mine always wear theirs, but just because if I take them off, they get upset and whine until I put them back on. They come off for baths, or to wash them once and while, but other than that, they always want to have them on.You can also try thick nylon dog collars It's very comfortable for your pets.


----------



## lschauseil

My toy poodle runs around naked in the yard and house. If I get the collar out she gets excited because we are going somewhere.


----------



## violaparkinson

Off collars at home.


----------

